# Printable vinyl for garments?



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with a printable vinyl run through a standard inkjet or laser printer, then heat applied to garments.

I was wondering if the ink or toner would prevent someone from heat applying the vinyl. Also wondering if the image which has been printed lasts as long as the vinyl itself through multiple washings.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Larry

All printable vinyl that i am awrae of is only compatible with solvent based based printers. For a standard inkjet printer, you can order rolls of transfer paper, but you will still have the same life expectancy on the shirt as normal paper.

An example of a solvent printer would be the Roland Versacamm.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Josh

I use transfer papers for my inkjet and laser, but vinyl has a greater durability. I was hoping that perhaps a vinyl material could be imaged w/ the inkjet or laser, but it appears otherwise. I like the VersaCamms; it's just the price I don't like.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

go10go4 said:


> Thanks, Josh
> 
> I use transfer papers for my inkjet and laser, but vinyl has a greater durability. I was hoping that perhaps a vinyl material could be imaged w/ the inkjet or laser, but it appears otherwise. I like the VersaCamms; it's just the price I don't like.


Yeah...the price is a barrier of entry for a lot of people, but you can do a lot of things with one. Typically you can obtain financing and pay around $250-300 per month depending on the model and size.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Josh,

Gotta find out where you are in PGH. I was born and raised there - little town of Dorseyville to the north.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Wouldn't printing on opaque transfer paper and then cutting on a cutter like the Roland GX24 be very similar to printed vinyl?

It is readily available, fairly cheap, uses an inkjet printer and the cutter is much cheaper than the Eco-Solvent based printers.

Just MHO....


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of opaque transfer paper would you suggest? As I understand it, this process requires adding a backer material to the paper, cutting it, then weeding. I have IronAll and ImageClip for standard transfer papers. Do I simply add the backer in order to contour cut it?


----------



## trendlogo (Oct 16, 2007)

A long time ago I purchased paper from Imprintables Warehouse and found it to be quite good, I just found the printing and then cutting too time consuming.

I have a VersaCamm but have not found a transfer paper I am happy with - they all feel like rubber or paper. I use them occasionally, but they just aren't feasible for most projects.

I use DTG for lights, Vinyl for small one or two color dark jobs, FM Expressions for large 1, 2 or 3 color darks, and send out the rest for screen printing.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

If you have a Versacamm, try Imprintables' Solutions Opaque material. We were happy/satisfied with the Colorprint II, but we love the Solutions. 

Eric


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

go10go4 said:


> What kind of opaque transfer paper would you suggest? As I understand it, this process requires adding a backer material to the paper, cutting it, then weeding. I have IronAll and ImageClip for standard transfer papers. Do I simply add the backer in order to contour cut it?


Any opaque transfer paper would be about the same. You would also have to weed and use masking on printed vinyl as well.

There is a new Ironall for darks (search this forum for more info on it) but it would also require a mask if you needed to keep seperate parts of the design together after weeding.

If you want to print on black without any trimming / weeding, you will need to use plastisol, use full sheet designs on opaque transfers or get a DTG Printer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

go10go4 said:


> What kind of opaque transfer paper would you suggest? As I understand it, this process requires adding a backer material to the paper, cutting it, then weeding. I have IronAll and ImageClip for standard transfer papers. Do I simply add the backer in order to contour cut it?


I have tried both one step and 2 step type opaque. The one step is Iron all for dark. It works for both inkjet and laser printer. It is very thin and very stretchy. It can be trimmed by hand or vinyl cutter. According to one member he was successful cutting it using 60 grams force and 60 degrees blade. The drawback is after 3 washes the toner and ink start to show wear in some areas. The inkjet image looked washed out before and after wash. The laser image is more vibrant compared to inkjet image. The two step is Ariwaves opaque. It is made of high density knit 100 polyester fabric. I used imageclip to press the image on to it. Has very good vibrancy and wash fastness. The edges does fray a little after few washes since it is made of fabric. It does not crack. Both material has softer hand than most opaque I have tried and have finish matte.

Here are the links if you care to look at them:
Iron all for dark - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p169016-post38.html

Airwaves Opaque - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p147766-post1.html


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Larry
> 
> All printable vinyl that i am awrae of is only compatible with solvent based based printers. For a standard inkjet printer, you can order rolls of transfer paper, but you will still have the same life expectancy on the shirt as normal paper.
> 
> An example of a solvent printer would be the Roland Versacamm.


Josh,

What exactly is a solvent printer? It is an inkjet printer isn't it?

Thanks.


----------



## RUSSOCOLI (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Josh, just want to know form you if printable transfer vinyl are really resistant to washing and UV. I got some samples printed by Chemica in France. I washed it and scrubbed the printed image with cloth while it is soaked in water with soap. I noticed that the printed image faded immediately. Is this a normal thing for printable vinyl?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

If printed with solvent or eco-solvent inks on the right printable vinyl than you can expect excellent durability. I just heard from a customer who washed a sample 165 times with about 15-20% fading. I have washed stuff 50 times with very little fading.


----------



## RUSSOCOLI (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the response. So, it really depends on the quality of the printable vinyl.What type of printable vinyl is most reliable? Any brand you know? I thought the Chemica brand from France is of good quality. Is heat-pressing contributory to the quality of the print against washing?


----------



## FAR Clothing Co (Dec 5, 2007)

where would you suggest to look for a versacamm? Lowest price


----------



## RUSSOCOLI (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm also looking for used Versacamm SP540. Those who are upgrading to Versacamm VP may consider selling their old SP to those who want to try the print-&-cut system without spending much.


----------



## RUSSOCOLI (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Josh, do you think we can use ALPS thermal resin printers to print on printable transfer vinyl or on your Opaque Solution? Will ALPS thermal resin be more durable than eco-solvent?


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like we may have something here in the U.K which fits what you are looking for, but looks like you can only print it with an inkjet printer. Take a look at this thread:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/united-kingdom/t75331.html

Phil


----------

